# I'm moving to Montana



## Riri11 (Mar 24, 2013)

I currently hate canada and always had, my reasons?

*climate, lack of sun
*roads are covered with "salt" when it snows, which is harmful to breath and imagine breathing that for 6 months a year. 
*healthy food is extremely expensive and just unaffordable, nothing grows here year around
*****ty life, even if you can afford rent, living standards are ****ty here
*canadian men aren't my type at all, neither am I their type
*people are miserable due to how unaffordable and ****ty their lives are, so they take it out on foreigners "me in that case"/

I know I'm going to be much happier in my homeland, the states

Goal is, move to Montana after I graduate college, how will that happen? i don't know or care. I'm tired of life here and I've had enough.. i own myself to be happy


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Bozeman is awesome. Spent a lot of time in Montana and Wyoming while staying a season at Yellowstone National Park. Wanted to move there, too, but had some concerns over climate and being able to maintain a garden.

But would Montana be the kind of change from your current climate you're already concerned about?

(Could there really have been two different Montana threads on SAS on the same day?)


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Out of the frying pan and into the fire.


----------



## Riri11 (Mar 24, 2013)

KyleInSTL said:


> Bozeman is awesome. Spent a lot of time in Montana and Wyoming while staying a season at Yellowstone National Park. Wanted to move there, too, but had some concerns over climate and being able to maintain a garden.
> 
> But would Montana be the kind of change from your current climate you're already concerned about?
> 
> (Could there really have been two different Montana threads on SAS on the same day?)


well meh I just checked the climate there and it does say the coldest it gets is around -10.. which is a lot better than -40 with windshield.

thanks for the reality check though :sus

I would like to grow my own fruit too  I'm vegan and id say its quiet pricy here..


----------



## Riri11 (Mar 24, 2013)

Weary said:


> Out of the frying pan and into the fire.


why... :wtf


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Funny, I'm an American who has never been out West, and sometimes it seems like a different country to be honest. Correct me if I'm wrong, but is Canada really that different from the US, culturally? I'd imagine the cities and urban areas are almost identical.

but anyway, hope you and that other user can achieve your dreams, Montana seems like a great place to live. Maybe you two can set up a SA commune?


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Barakiel said:


> Maybe you two can set up a SA commune?


I have TOTALLY considered a commune option. It's one of the reasons I became an EMT and working on my Paramedic license. I always wanted a truly practical skill to use off the grid (with a reasonably stocked medical bag, that is).

I want land, a sustainable garden, and some food animals (more for milk and eggs, than meat). I tried being a vegan/vegetarian and could go back to it if I need to, though I've always been a carnivore at heart.

But yeah...while I'm still a capitalist in many ways, I can see a shared living option among a tight community (not in a socialist entire country) sort of way being pretty doable.


----------



## FixMeNow (Aug 20, 2014)

Why Montana? And what makes you so certain that your life would be so much better over there?


----------



## UnderdogWins (Apr 9, 2015)

Riri11 said:


> I know I'm going to be much happier in my homeland, the states
> 
> Goal is, move to Montana after I graduate college, how will that happen? i don't know or care. I'm tired of life here and I've had enough.. i own myself to be happy


 Canada seems like a lovely and beautiful country. Although, I would agree that Canada is too cold for me but so is Montana. I would move further south if I were you but then again you're used to harsh winters.

I'm curious why you want to move to Montana. Does your family live in Montana and you just went to college in Ottawa?


----------



## Riri11 (Mar 24, 2013)

UnderdogWins said:


> Canada seems like a lovely and beautiful country. Although, I would agree that Canada is too cold for me but so is Montana. I would move further south if I were you but then again you're used to harsh winters.
> 
> I'm curious why you want to move to Montana. Does your family live in Montana and you just went to college in Ottawa?


something that is important for me is having my own garden and growing organic food, organic fresh food is almost unavailable here. and if you eat organic you're probably spending 800$+ a month on food alone. sigh.

my family lives in Texas.


----------



## FixMeNow (Aug 20, 2014)

Riri11 said:


> something that is important for me is having my own garden and growing organic food, organic fresh food is almost unavailable here. and if you eat organic you're probably spending 800$+ a month on food alone. sigh.
> 
> my family lives in Texas.


So wouldn't it make more sense to move to Texas?


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

You will get some fresh air and beautiful scenery right?
That's a pro!


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Riri11 said:


> something that is important for me is having my own garden and growing organic food


yup...i want this too.

I divested myself of the urban real estate I had. If I own real estate again, it'll be land where I can have a sustainable garden and animals.


----------



## zzxm01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Add me



Riri11 said:


> I currently hate canada and always had, my reasons?
> 
> *climate, lack of sun
> *roads are covered with "salt" when it snows, which is harmful to breath and imagine breathing that for 6 months a year.
> ...


----------



## Riri11 (Mar 24, 2013)

Hikikomori2014 said:


> You will get some fresh air and beautiful scenery right?
> That's a pro!


heh
http://www.troll.me/images/futurama-fry/not-sure-if-joking-or-serious.jpg


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Riri11 said:


> I currently hate canada and always had, my reasons?
> 
> *climate, lack of sun
> *roads are covered with "salt" when it snows, which is harmful to breath and imagine breathing that for 6 months a year.
> ...


Good luck
i never looked at canada in that way..It seemed like a chill place with chill people :b


----------



## Riri11 (Mar 24, 2013)

Going crazy said:


> Good luck
> i never looked at canada in that way..It seemed like a chill place with chill people :b


life here is overrated, sure we get "free" healthcare, but the treatment options for most things aren't even ideal. I know 4 people who've been diagnosed and sent to surgery for cancer and other things by "mistake", and then told "ohh sorry". if you ask me I would never relay much on the government here.

the chill people part, people are all the same wherever you go.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Hanny Montanny


----------



## Riri11 (Mar 24, 2013)

Steiner of Thule said:


> Hanny Montanny


:lol


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

Montana is just going to be the same climate as Canada though, right? Northern state, brutal long winters, salting the roads so people can drive on them when it's icy. Bunch of midwestern ******** with their guns and their bibles and their pickup trucks, country livin. Yeehaw. Gut mah 22, mah whiskay, and ah like ta drive around in tha mud, weeehooo.

If you have a choice of where to go, why not go somewhere else?


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

mjkittredge said:


> Gut mah 22, mah whiskay, and ah like ta drive around in tha mud, weeehooo.


Hahaha! I read that with a ******* accent. Love the weeehooooo. LOL


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Riri11 said:


> life here is overrated, sure we get "free" healthcare, but the treatment options for most things aren't even ideal. I know 4 people who've been diagnosed and sent to surgery for cancer and other things by "mistake", and then told "ohh sorry". if you ask me I would never relay much on the government here.
> 
> the chill people part, people are all the same wherever you go.


well yeah, i guess it depends on the part of the country, here in chicago a lot of things are ****ty, the education, the healthcare, the so called police

But i know some states are better than others in the US


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

slowlyimproving said:


> Hahaha! I read that with a ******* accent. Love the weeehooooo. LOL


I just picture everyone out there looking like Larry The Cable Guy






and all their kids like this


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

mjkittredge said:


> I just picture everyone out there looking like Larry The Cable Guy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why would you picture them looking like hill billies?
I don't think Canada is like southern USA lol


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

Going crazy said:


> Why would you picture them looking like hill billies?
> I don't think Canada is like southern USA lol


I meant Montana. I don't have a high opinion of the Midwest states


----------



## FixMeNow (Aug 20, 2014)

mjkittredge said:


> Montana is just going to be the same climate as Canada though, right? Northern state, brutal long winters, salting the roads so people can drive on them when it's icy. Bunch of midwestern ******** with their guns and their bibles and their pickup trucks, country livin. Yeehaw. Gut mah 22, mah whiskay, and ah like ta drive around in tha mud, weeehooo.
> 
> If you have a choice of where to go, why not go somewhere else?


:haha exactly what I was thinking


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

mjkittredge said:


> Montana is just going to be the same climate as Canada though, right? Northern state, brutal long winters, salting the roads so people can drive on them when it's icy. Bunch of midwestern ******** with their guns and their bibles and their pickup trucks, country livin. Yeehaw. Gut mah 22, mah whiskay, and ah like ta drive around in tha mud, weeehooo.
> 
> If you have a choice of where to go, why not go somewhere else?


Nailed it :teeth
didn't even see this


----------



## Riri11 (Mar 24, 2013)

mjkittredge said:


> Montana is just going to be the same climate as Canada though, right? Northern state, brutal long winters, salting the roads so people can drive on them when it's icy. *Bunch of midwestern ******** with their guns and their bibles and their pickup trucks, country livin. Yeehaw. Gut mah 22, mah whiskay, and ah like ta drive around in tha mud, weeehooo.*
> 
> If you have a choice of where to go, why not go somewhere else?


:lol where would you suggest?


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

Riri11 said:


> :lol where would you suggest?


California or Hawaii. Beautiful weather, beaches, people, forests ocean and mountains all nearby, but also big enough population centers for lots of social opportunities and cultural/entertainment events.


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

Come to Minnesota, we have it all, except mountains.


----------



## FixMeNow (Aug 20, 2014)

Haunty said:


> Come to Minnesota, we have it all, except mountains.


I have heard that Minnesota is like a nicer, more educated version of Canada.


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

FixMeNow said:


> I have heard that Minnesota is like a nicer, more educated version of Canada.


Perhaps


----------



## Hurrikan (Mar 22, 2015)

Riri11 said:


> I currently hate canada and always had, my reasons?
> 
> *climate, lack of sun
> *roads are covered with "salt" when it snows, which is harmful to breath and imagine breathing that for 6 months a year.
> ...


If you are gonna live here call it America. Only foreigners call it the states  I don't know how much Montana differs from Canada but good luck.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It snows in Montana, too.


----------



## Riri11 (Mar 24, 2013)

Hurrikan said:


> If you are gonna live here call it America. Only foreigners call it the states  I don't know how much Montana differs from Canada but good luck.


 at least it won't give me a cultural shock :haha


----------



## Riri11 (Mar 24, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> It snows in Montana, too.


at least ill be with my lovely americans


----------



## Riri11 (Mar 24, 2013)

FixMeNow said:


> I have heard that Minnesota is like a nicer, more educated version of Canada.


as if canada is educated :lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Riri11 said:


> at least ill be with my lovely americans


The constant cold weather up there must have an effect on them.

It's warmer here :lol


----------



## FixMeNow (Aug 20, 2014)

Riri11 said:


> at least ill be with my lovely americans


How do you know they're lovely? Would love to know why you think they are so much different from canadians.


----------



## Riri11 (Mar 24, 2013)

FixMeNow said:


> How do you know they're lovely? Would love to know why you think they are so much different from canadians.


americans are way hotter "me as an example :lol"


----------



## FixMeNow (Aug 20, 2014)

Riri11 said:


> americans are way hotter "me as an example :lol"


But you're canadian?


----------



## Riri11 (Mar 24, 2013)

FixMeNow said:


> But you're canadian?


:/ you didnt read the whole thing


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Like a lot of other people said Montana seems like a weird place to move if you want to avoid cold weather. I live in Michigan and the parts of Canada I've been to haven't seemed that different. In Michigan they salt the roads all winter and I would assume it is the same in Montana

Should move somewhere farther South if you can

Best of luck whatever you choose to do!


----------



## FixMeNow (Aug 20, 2014)

Riri11 said:


> :/ you didnt read the whole thing


When did you move to canada?


----------



## Riri11 (Mar 24, 2013)

FixMeNow said:


> When did you move to canada?


sadly 10 years ago


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Move to New York City, Miami or San Francisco. I don't think Montana is much of a change from Canada.


----------



## Riri11 (Mar 24, 2013)

AngelClare said:


> Move to New York City, Miami or San Francisco. I don't think Montana is much of a change from Canada.


i think that's the whole reason I was thinking of it. not a huge change, less pollution than other overly populated places in the states.. I want a gun../ ect.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Riri11 said:


> i think that's the whole reason I was thinking of it. not a huge change, less pollution than other overly populated places in the states.. *I want a gun*../ ect.


Why do you want a gun?


----------



## Riri11 (Mar 24, 2013)

don said:


> Why do you want a gun?


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Riri11 said:


>


I think you need therapy, not a gun.


----------



## Riri11 (Mar 24, 2013)

don said:


> I think you need therapy, not a gun.


it's the other way around, trust me on this one


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Riri11 said:


> it's the other way around, trust me on this one


Well either way I hope it makes you happy, take care.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Florida or Southern California sounds like the place you want to be.


----------



## Riri11 (Mar 24, 2013)

Jcos said:


> Not a lot of diversity among the population either. However, if you enjoy having your own space and wilderness, I heard Montana has that to offer. Nicer summers than the south also.












ideal life right there


----------



## Riri11 (Mar 24, 2013)

slyfox said:


> Like a lot of other people said Montana seems like a weird place to move if you want to avoid cold weather. I live in Michigan and the parts of Canada I've been to haven't seemed that different. In Michigan they salt the roads all winter and I would assume it is the same in Montana
> 
> Should move somewhere farther South if you can
> 
> Best of luck whatever you choose to do!












is this map accurate? on a serious note?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Riri11 said:


> is this map accurate? on a serious note?


Hope you are joking about taking that serious. It is as accurate as your typical bunch of stereotypes and generalizations. Sure there can be good or bad places anywhere. So if you are serious you should research the specific city and area you intend to move to, but not assume whole states fit a stereotype. Michigan for example has a few crime heavy cities, but the vast majority of the state is pretty peaceful with lots of farmland, forests, waterside communities, and other overall peaceful cities.


----------

